# 00' Altima keyless help needed



## sas (Jul 15, 2005)

We bought a used 2000 Altima GXE but we're having trouble with the remote entry fobs. All three fobs won't unlock the doors. They DO lock the doors and release the trunk. The interior locks all work fine...but the fobs will just not unlock the car!
Any ideas?
Thanks...


----------



## Piotrek (Jul 10, 2005)

sas said:


> We bought a used 2000 Altima GXE but we're having trouble with the remote entry fobs. All three fobs won't unlock the doors. They DO lock the doors and release the trunk. The interior locks all work fine...but the fobs will just not unlock the car!
> Any ideas?
> Thanks...


seeing how they perform half the functions the remotes should be programmed correctly! maybe the unlock button is damaged. My lock button stopped working so i just ripped my remote apart and fix it! Give it a try if worst comes to worst!


----------

